# Weird question - toddler "underbite"?



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

My DD only has 5 teeth - well, the 6th *just* popped through. #5 is only in about 1/4 of the way and #1-4 are in about halfway from what I can tell.

Anyway, I have noticed that DD juts her jaw out a lot and puts her top front teeth *behind* the bottom teeth. It's kind of like a bulldog







although of course it's very cute.

However, she does this a *lot* and I was wondering if it is either indicative of some kind of jaw issue or perhaps will lead to one if it doesn't stop.

So, does anyone else's child do this?

I am wondering if it is affecting her ability to pronounce certain phonemes, as well - both the lack of teeth (relative to most kids her age) and the tendency to jut the jaw out. DD has great receptive language and lots of words but many are not clear at all and she has great difficulty with sounds like "f"...although maybe this is normal at her age, I don't really know.

Thoughts? I'm probably just being my normal obsessive mama self...


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

My DS went through a phase around 18 months where he walked around with his lower jaw jutted out almost all the time. It passed in a couple of months, and his teeth/jaw appear to be just fine!

I think when they discover a new thing about their bodies they just get a little obsessed and need to completely satisfy their sensory experience until they're over it and can move on to something new.

Right now for DS, the obsession is constantly crossing his fingers -- it looks adorable, like he's always making a wish or something.







But I'm sure in a month he'll stop and start doing something new.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh limabean, thanks for posting. So this is probably a totally normal toddler thing - good to know!









I'm so glad I have MDC to let me know when I'm being OCD Mom and when something is a real concern...


----------



## minkl (Oct 30, 2005)

i noticed DS had a HUGE underbite around 13 months (i think he only had 4 teeth then.) He still has one, but it is getting better and not nearly as noticable. i read that at that age, they often will slowly readjust their jaw position as teeth come in and no further work is needed. however, if it's still there at age 3 you might need corrective measures if you want to get rid of it.
My ds has been a slow teether too, but his pronunciation is excellent. that being said, I think F was one of his last sounds. he couldn't say FISH properly for the longest time. now at 20 months he says most words correctly, even L and R sounds in words. so I don't think that is related, they just tend to self-correct with time.


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

My ds is only 13 months, so I can't really comment on vocabulary related to the underbite. He only says about 6 words which doesn't seem abnormal to me....yet.

However, I started noticing his underbite as soon as he had the two teeth on the bottom and the two teeth on top came down.....maybe around 10 months. I have done as much research as I can, and I've called a pedi dentist. There isn't alot of info out there....the dentist said that we basically have to wait until age 2 to see if the underbite is still there and then possibly see an orthodontist. I don't believe anything can be done until age 6 or 7 with orthodontics. If you wait longer than that to get things started, the only course down the road could be a surgery.

I'm not sure if your dc just started doing this or has been all along, it seems for my ds it has been all along. I hope for all of us that this is something our little ones will outgrow!


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks, minkl and Heather, for your posts - Heather, 6 words for 13 months is definitely normal! Nora did not have any words besides mama and dada at that point, if I recall correctly.

I can't remember how long she has been doing this but it also probably coincided with having 2 teeth on the bottom and 2 teeth on the top. I am inclined to think it will correct itself when she gets more teeth.

We have been wondering about taking her to a pediatric dentist (just in general) but I also think it might be best to wait until she has more teeth.

I hope that Nora doesn't have to have a lot of orthodonture...I escaped all of that...but we will definitely keep tabs on it and get her started with it if she needs it!


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

My son (DS 3 y/o) has a pronounced underbite. His bottom teeth almost touch the gumline on his top teeth. The pediatric dentist said there really isn't anything to be done until adult teeth start coming in. (His bite is REALLY BAD!). When the adult teeth start to come in if there isn't room they can use an expander to move the upper teeth outside the lower teeth. Later they can do braces when the adult teeth are mostl in (late elementary/middle school).

He did say that if the bite is painful earlier they sometimes can do a procedure to move the top teeth earlier, but it generally isn't done.

In either case, it isn't somethign to worry about this early.


----------



## Braylynnesmom (Sep 28, 2005)

My daughter does this as well- 23 months. Her vocab is just starting to pick up. Anyway, she does that a lot when she smiles or talks or laughs, but she does bite the right way. When I catch her I just say, Look at how mommy smiles with her teeth and she corrects hers"... I don't worry much now, but it's good to know other kids are doing it! I already figure she'll be in line for braces someday as everyone in the family had them!


----------



## sedalbj (Mar 17, 2004)

DD has been doing that since around 12 mths, usually when she is doing something physically intense, like squeezing w/ her hands. she is 25 mths now, and still does it. she has no problem with chewing, talking, etc etc, but her top teeth slant in, and her bottom teeth out a little. she doesn't have all her molars yet, so her bottom teeth fit very nicely in front of her top, i hope that when the rest of her molars come in she won't be able to do it anymore. we point it out to her, and she knows she shouldn't do it, but forgets all the time.


----------

